# renting life raft



## ekhar (Jun 6, 2001)

I am looking to rent a 6-person life raft for 4 days (for a Around Long Island Race.) I have trouble finding any outfits on the web. 

Can anyone recommend an outfit? How much should it cost?

thanks,
Gene


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Boat/U.S. used to offer 406 eprib rentals, so you might ask them if they also offer raft rentals.

In general, a raft rental is difficult to operate as, for liability and seamanship reasons, the raft really should be inspected after it''s been offshore in someone else''s hands...and this leads to much cost, even if the rental period itself is short.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

http://www.liferaftrental.com


----------



## DwayneSpeer (Oct 12, 2003)

liferaftrental.com no longer rents rafts.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

DwayneSpeer said:


> liferaftrental.com no longer rents rafts.


But they do sell shells by the sea shore!!


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

Try Sound Inflatables 
*Sound Inflatables Incorporated*

304 Boston Post Rd
Old Saybrook, CT 06475
Phone: (860) 388-6634


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Unless it's a race requirement, why would you need to have a life raft aboard to sail around Long Island? After all, you'll be in sight of land most of the way and be able to contact the USCG on your VHF radio and cellphone if you run into trouble.

If you want to have an extra layer of protection, rent an EPIRB unit and use the money you'll save on the life raft to host a couple rounds of drinks when the race is over.


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

It is a race requirement. All ocean racing per US Sailing


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow! Now I know why I never moved beyond the Wednesday night yacht club races.


----------



## 39512 (Mar 30, 2004)

Landrigan in East Boston MA. Right near the airport. Got one last year.


----------

